# Method to Play "backups" on unmodded Wii's



## hippyharry (Jul 17, 2008)

From Hackmii.com

Dear Nintendo,
July 17th, 2008 by bushing · No Comments
As part of our efforts to understand how the Wii works, we believe we
have found a security issue that could allow pirated Wii games to be
played on an unmodified Wii console.

I would like to speak to an engineer about this — please have one contact me at bushing (at) gmail.com.

Sincerely,
bushing

P.S. Sorry for posting this publicly — I tried emailing you three times
and never received a response. I am trying to follow the model set forth
in http://www.wiretrip.net/rfp/policy.html, so your timely response
would be appreciated.


http://hackmii.com/2008/07/dear-nintendo/#more-63


----------



## peaceburn (Jul 17, 2008)

if this one goes out in the wild , the Wii platform will die in 6 months at most


----------



## rhyguy (Jul 17, 2008)

The platform will thrive

Game quality may drop though


----------



## Prime (Jul 17, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95792


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 17, 2008)

peaceburn said:
			
		

> if this one goes out in the wild , the Wii platform will die in 6 months at most



We'll.. did the PSP died after 6 months?


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, for those who haven't got Brawl yet, they'll still end up getting that (difficult to pirate as far as I know), the Wii MotionPlus is a great peripheral so I'm guessing most people will get that. Not to mention the microphone with Animal Crossing and Guitar Hero and Rock Band which need instruments.
Even if the platform does get cracked, they'll get as much money from me as they would normally because of peripherals, I just get to play some more games in the meantime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If Bushing was British, perhaps he would understand why the price of games makes us pirate things. You lot moan about $40 for a game, which I just don't understand, then we have to pay £40 (yeah, $80) for our console games. Some 360 and PS3 titles are even £50 ($100).
So, yeah, I'm done moaning now.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 17, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Well, for those who haven't got Brawl yet, they'll still end up getting that (difficult to pirate as far as I know), the Wii MotionPlus is a great peripheral so I'm guessing most people will get that. Not to mention the microphone with Animal Crossing and Guitar Hero and Rock Band which need instruments.
> Even if the platform does get cracked, they'll get as much money from me as they would normally, I just get to play some more games in the meantime
> 
> 
> ...



We have to pay 200BRL (100USD) for a Wii game :/


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have to pay 200BRL (100USD) for a Wii game :/


Whoa! Another excuse to pirate I guess.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 17, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> We have to pay 200BRL (100USD) for a Wii game :/



Don't be fooled, people. Thats the world law as to what all Cocroaches must pay for ANY game, cause they aren't human.

Crazy bug trying to pass off as a PERSON. What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## pika3000 (Jul 17, 2008)

Posting that on his site really wasn't a smart idea as he has basically tipped off other hackers that there is something worth looking into, that is if this isn't just an attempt to get his website more views. (I've never heard of bushing as I don't own a wii so I don't know what he is capable of or has done)


----------



## Quanno (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol, and I thaught the prices from the euro's were good...
€1,00 = $1,5855
59,99 x $1,5855  $95,11


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled, people. Thats the world law as to what all Cocroaches must pay for ANY game, cause they aren't human.
> 
> Crazy bug trying to pass off as a PERSON. What a sad state of affairs. wtf.gif



OBJECTION!
Nup, if you pay close attention to the defendant's name, it reads Cockroach *Man*. Thus he is half cockroach, and half human. Law states that for this law to be incurred, the "thing" must be at least 3/4 cockroach. You sir, have just been lawyered!


----------



## peaceburn (Jul 17, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> peaceburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well dreamcast didn't made for too long after the first selfbootable images appeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... and for PSP you need to somehow f*ck up your firmware and this might be a dangerous step that requires additional stuff (pandora) and you cant burn your own UMDs ... while I imagine this one for the Wii just needs a custom IOS and maybe just an upgrade of GeckoOS from Nuke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... for example.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 17, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO.. Yeah.. If I was a full cockroach I would have to pay even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No.. seriously, that really is the price of games here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a Brazilian website to prove: http://www.submarino.com.br/games_productd...&CellType=2


----------



## WildWon (Jul 17, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> LMAO.. Yeah.. If I was a full cockroach I would have to pay even more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't understand that crazy cockroach language of that page. Does Babelfish do Cockroach to English?

(back into serious speak)
Thats craziness of all kinds of proportions. I suppose thats the cost of importing/exporting :-\ Stupid money laws.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, for what reason is bushing trying to crawl into Nintendo's ass?

They didn't deserve it even before the press conference


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Jul 17, 2008)

Its just weird to see someone break a patch that Nintendo made like 3 hours after it was patched, and then turn around and do this in hopes of them making a patch. 
I understand why hes doing it and everything, but again its just weird.


----------



## ProdigySim (Jul 17, 2008)

If any of you watched E3, you'd know that Nintendo's main demographic is now the casual crowd. Mainstream.

People modding their consoles (hardware OR software) is nowhere near mainstream. The Wii will definitely continue without regard for advances on the homebrewing front.


----------



## gov78 (Jul 17, 2008)

well the dreamcast didnt have updates it was just once of thats why it died in a couple of months....


----------



## Trolly (Jul 17, 2008)

Agreed, this hack is a hell of a lot easier than installing a modchip, but it's still too difficult for most Wii owners to try. And those are the ones actually buying all the crap that gets pumped out.
And Ninty definitely don't deserve someone pointing all this out for them after that poor ass conference.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nintendo doesn't care about us modding consoles. They know they don't need us; the hardcore. They could still be on top with out us thanks to the casual. Maybe them letting us Mod Wii and making crappy firmware is them honoring the hardcore. We are like a secret love affair for Nintendo. Not letting the casual know there still with us giving us benefits.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> Its just weird to see someone break a patch that Nintendo made like 3 hours after it was patched, and then turn around and do this in hopes of them making a patch.
> I understand why hes doing it and everything, but again its just weird.



Bushing only wants homebrew, and the last 'fix' by Nintendo stopped that. He doesn't want piracy, so he's at least attempting to alert them before it gets out. Of course Bushing won't release anything to harness this, but someone else surely will if they figure it out.

Thing is, who's going to update their Wii now? We've all learned from the last one...


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bushing is doing this for good reasons.
Helping Nintendo fix these exploits will keep the machine going longer and keep our homebrew scene a little cleaner.
Hopefully with a little help from them wich would be very benificial to us both.

Whats weird is that Nintendo isn't responding.
Most companies would be right ontop of it or atleast as soon as they found out.
Nintendo seems to be ignoring it so far.

With Bushing letting the world know its possible Nintendo better contact him stat to fix the problem.

However, it seems Nintendo has a thing against Homebrew and sees it all as piracy.
Strange since Nintendo origonally had programing software with the origonal Famicon.
Though the Famicon disk games were real easy to pirate or place onto other disks.

I for one 'hope Nintendo realizes this mistake and works with him to fix the issue.
Bushing himself may not release the exploit, but as long as its still unchecked someone will find it sooner or later. It may be good for us and our pirating ways, but in the long run it helps us all.

You could say this is Nintendo's chance to make friends or enemies. Its alot more complex than that but it definitely will give them a bad image if they ignore this. Accepting the help will make them look a little smarter. Most companies accept this sort of help, theres no reason to just ignore it.
Though I bet they still haven't even seen the darn thing yet.

Even so they have a chance here, don't screw it up Nintendo.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thing is, who's going to update their Wii now? We've all learned from the last one...


Heh ya, I'm still on 3.2u. The Mii Channel update just isn't worth it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 18, 2008)

From what I can see, people probably won't update there Wii's knowing there is a hack that allows them to play "backups" on an unmodded Wii. Unless Nintendo were to somehow make us update..


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 18, 2008)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Whats weird is that Nintendo isn't responding.
> *Most companies* would be right ontop of it or atleast as soon as they found out.
> Nintendo seems to be ignoring it so far.


Heres the thing though. In no way is Nintendo like most companies. Im sure they actually got his message and is probably getting looked into in Japan right now. They would never respond at let word get out that its possible to play backups on a non chipped Wii.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 18, 2008)

I think if what they found is true, they should release it


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 18, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be rather immature.
Every machine gets hacked one way or the other.
Every machine can have a vurnability that hinders it considerably.
They aren't gonna loose stock holders just cuase they said "Well, ya, the machine has a problem, but we fixed it."
Nothing in this world is perfect, you can't be so pride struck that you won't even buy a new shoelace to fix your shoe.

Though then again, maybe Nintendo just isn't that smart.

Either way, I hope Nintendo does the smart thing and works with him to fix it.
Maybe learn that Homebrew is a good thing and its here to stay.
Piracy just depends on how its used.

I do agree with some of the other comments though.
Probly even with the exploit out and used to make an ISO loader Nintendo will probly not even see a dent and still get the same profits.

Only time will tell what happens next.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 18, 2008)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My money is Nintendo not being smart..only in terms of certain thing. Come on they had the latest firmware for 3 months but it only took hackers 3 hours to find 2 exploits(wrong term? IDK).


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah Mario Galaxy still sold 6.1 million copies world wide, I doubt subtracting like 1000 people from that kind of number would bother Nintendo that much. 
Well im sure more than 1000 people would softmod their systems, but you get the idea.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 18, 2008)

hell they would sell 1000 or more copies of zelda for the exploit


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Jul 18, 2008)

Haha so true!


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 18, 2008)

[/quote]
My money is Nintendo not being smart..only in terms of certain thing. Come on they had the latest firmware for 3 months but it only took hackers 3 hours to find 2 exploits(wrong term? IDK).
[/quote]

Just cause their patchs aren't done all that well doesn't mean they don't know what their doing.
I do agree they are going about this all the wrong way.
Though if they really wanted to stop the homebrew scene they could do some more drastic measures. Though that would make them look horrible to the people that gave their machine its edge at the start of it's life. You know, the hardcore gamers.
Nintendo is definitely not doing the smart thing, but that doesn't mean they don't have any tricks up their sleeve.
Though perhaps someone up in Nintendo land likes us and is keeping things easy.
Its hard to tell really.

Those patchs sure seemed very futile though.
Perhaps we just have some very talented coders in the scene.
Heh, no doubt we do. xD



			
				Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> Yeah Mario Galaxy still sold 6.1 million copies world wide, I doubt subtracting like 1000 people from that kind of number would bother Nintendo that much.
> Well im sure more than 1000 people would softmod their systems, but you get the idea.
> True, as far as the math goes they wouldn't really loose much of anything.
> Especialy with the casual "gamer" eating up every plastic add-on and shovelware they see.
> ...


I do hope the Zelda:TP Wii version's price will go down when the next Zelda game is out.
It's still 50 bucks around here. I had to rent a copy to try out the Homebrew Channel when it was released.


----------

